# Male Rat Growth RAte



## pwrliftinratties (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, after realizing that I FUBARed my math from cage dimensions and got one that works for babies and not grown-up boys, I am wondering what sort of a timeline I have in which to correct my error before they become uncomfortable. Right now my boys are about 5wks old, and I'm wondering at what rate they'll grow. I'm wondering if anyone has a growth chart. I need about another month to make enough pocket money for a big cage (I promise I'm not trying to be irresponsible, my old job failed to send my last check to the correct address, grrr :evil: ).


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Boys grow fast. Most of my ratties were up to full size around 6 months-ish and then they just put on muscle...


----------



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm sure you'll be fine for the next month, unless they're in something itty bitty like a 10 gallon aquarium. From what I've been reading on here, it takes approximately 6 months for them to reach full size. 

My oldest female is about a month and a half and if walking on the ground stretches about 7 inches (curled into a ball, maybe about the size of a baseball) for size reference. Your boys will probably be a little bigger around the same age.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Sounds as though they'll be ok for a month (someone correct me if I'm wrong, I'm not familiar with age/size of young rats)

Have you seen the internet sale at PetCo? The RatManor is $63 with free shipping.  http://www.petco.com/Shop/petco_ProductList_PC_productlist_Nav_236_N_90+122+5054+30+4294961594.aspx

But I think the sale runs out today.  No idea what it is without the sale.

Otherwise, sometimes Craigslist has cages, and check the Freecycle site for your area, too.

I lucked out- my neighbor downsized her finches, and gave me a 24x17x48 cage with 1/2" bars. I just had to add shelves and hammocks, and voila, a premium rat cage! 

Good luck with your boys! We love to see pictures. 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I can do a growth rate chart on a few of my boys once I get home


----------



## pwrliftinratties (Aug 24, 2008)

Marysmuse said:


> Sounds as though they'll be ok for a month (someone correct me if I'm wrong, I'm not familiar with age/size of young rats)
> 
> Have you seen the internet sale at PetCo? The RatManor is $63 with free shipping.  http://www.petco.com/Shop/petco_ProductList_PC_productlist_Nav_236_N_90+122+5054+30+4294961594.aspx
> 
> ...


Well right now they are probably 2-3 oz and only slightly longer than my hand, and the cage is 3 cubic feet, so they each have 1.5 cu ft which seems fine for their size. I have looked at Martin's Cages, and the Rat Lodge looks good, so my bf and I will probably purchase that one. You're really lucky you got that cage! 

I will get pictures eventually, I just have to get my durn camera to work. It's a shame too, because it's so funny to see them both squeeze into a toilet paper tube!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Just make sure whatever cage you decide on is double checked in the rat cage calculator! I've seen some marketed towards rats that hardly hold a hamster.


----------



## pwrliftinratties (Aug 24, 2008)

Forensic said:


> Boys grow fast. Most of my ratties were up to full size around 6 months-ish and then they just put on muscle...


Yea, I figured that's when they'd reach full size. I think I have plenty of time before they'll need a big upgrade, and even this cage seemed overwhelming to them. They didn't go to the second floor until the second day, but now that they have a tissue box on the third level they love it up there hehe


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Awww :lol: I bet that is a sight to see.

Martins makes good cages. You'll want the coated version rather than galvanized, though, I've read around here that the galvanized can absorb odor and deteriorate over time.

There's a "pictures of your cage" sticky, too, I took a lot of inspiration from that when putting my cage together. 

I was really lucky to be given a cage, but I only said that to share that there are more options than just buying a cage from the pet shops. If you keep an eye out, sometimes you can get a great deal. She gave me the cage because she'd gotten it super-cheap from the breeder her birds came from. Another option- if there is a finch-breeder in your area, they might have cheap, rat-friendly cages for sale. Finches prefer the same dimension cage as rats. They need quite a tall cage for flying, and small bar-spacing.

Just an idea. 

Enjoy your boys. We're getting two from a rescue in just a couple weeks. I'm so excited! 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

That's pretty common with a new cage... it's not that it's to big for them, more that it's scary and smells funny.


----------



## pwrliftinratties (Aug 24, 2008)

Forensic said:


> That's pretty common with a new cage... it's not that it's to big for them, more that it's scary and smells funny.


Ah, I see. Well they like it now, they climb a bunch. Aries has also found a 1-inch section where the wire is wide enough to slip through, and I know he loooooves that. :roll: (We now keep the door/closet closed, and everything up off the floor except a towel for him to hide under, then he's easier to find LOL).

Thank you for the tip marys! I have looked at some bird cages, but it seems that they're more expensive to buy than rat cages. There aren't many breeders of anything out here lol...I live in a college town. There are tons of pitbulls though, they're the current 'trend'.


----------

